# imposed ban though,its not my mistake



## ayaz12 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dear viewers and Experts, To quick introduce myself this is Ayaz. I am an expat in Dubai,UAE was working as a Computer Engineer in LLC(Limited Liability Company). Due to financial crisis my employer cancel me with providing NOC with in three month(probationary). Fortunately I got another offer with a pay of 5k, with a designation as software developer. It was not my mistake that i got terminated then how MOL have imposed a labour ban,Even I cannot meet salary that mentioned by MOL to lift a ban on qualification basis. Coming to my qualification I hold Bachelor's in Technology with major as Computer Science and Engineering. I appreciate for an authentic advice for lifting ban, so that I can join other job with out any roadblocks. 
--Thanks and Regards


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Talk to the PRO of the new company?
Travel down to Ministry of Labour ?


----------

